# Zeus



## DBROVER (Feb 4, 2008)

You are forever in our hearts. If only words can describe how I feel. Thank you for being there through our darkest days. We miss you so much.

In fond memories,
Zeus: July 16th, 1999 - Febuary 4th, 2008


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Are thoughts are with you. 

Zeus- You are gone but not forgotten
















Zeus. You were loved.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

My heart and prayers go out to you for your loss.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Very sorry to hear of your loss. I know what it means when you say your "darkest days". My Odin has been like that. They are angels with furry faces.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

